

Adobe Makes Web’s Flash Crawl - senthil_rajasek
http://digitaldaily.allthingsd.com/20080701/flash-a-ah-savior-of-the-universe/

======
smoody
"This Flash Player will act just like a person would in some cases. It will
click on your buttons, it will move through the states of your application,
get data from the server when your application normally would, and it will
capture all of the text and data that you’ve got inside of your Flash-based
application." - egads! hide all your buttons that cause database state changes
such as 'delete!'

